# Fischfinder hilfreich?



## Luc2015 (14. August 2015)

Moin,
Ich würde mir gerne einen Fischfinder zulegen fürs Ufer und habe da so an einen Deeper gedacht(einfach mal googlen). Kann man die Erfolgsquote mit so einem Fischfinder wirklich erhöhen und taugt der Deeper auch was?
LG Luc2015


----------



## Ruti Island (14. August 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*

Ob diese Dinger wirklich Fische finden bleibt für mich fragwürdig, wozu sie jedoch ohne Frage taugen ist die Bodenstrukturen, Wassertiefe und ungefähre Temperatur anzuzeigen. 


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## kernell32 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*

Ich hab den Deeper, ist schon echt praktisch.
Wie Ruti sagt zum Fische finden ist das nix aber er ersetzt dir das auslooten und gibt wertvolle infos zur Bodenstrucktur etc.
Nimm aber lieber das Vexilar Sonarphone das arbeitet mit Wlan nicht mit bluetooth.
Wlan hat eine viel höhere Reichweite.


----------



## Norway-Freak (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*

Moin,

Habe den Deeper auf meinem Boot in der Ostsee mit einem tablet genutzt.

Finde das Ding praktisch, zeigte auch ab und zu Fische.

Auf meinem jetzigem Boot habe ich ein festes Echo, daher verkaufe ich meinen Deeper mit allem Zubehör.

Gruss Martin


----------



## katha (9. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*

Fischfinder? Höre ich zum ersten Mal! Was kann man sich darunter verstehen? Etwas technologisches, was Fische findet? Sprich auf Bewegungen im Wasser achtet oder wie?


----------



## Angler9999 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*



katha schrieb:


> Fischfinder? Höre ich zum ersten Mal! Was kann man sich darunter verstehen? Etwas technologisches, was Fische findet? Sprich auf Bewegungen im Wasser achtet oder wie?




Ne geht nach FischGeruch.... deshalb dürfen auch keine Frauen an Board sein.#d



https://www.google.de/search?q=fisc...X&ved=0CE8QsARqFQoTCOba-tTk68cCFUss2wodttAAPw


----------



## Revilo62 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*

Mann, seit ihr wieder pöse und das am frühen Morgen :q
Für Kata hier die Erklärung:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echolot

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*

Ich habe den Deeper FishFinder bekommen und werde ihn die Wochen testen und anschließend einen Bericht und Video dazu machen.

Bisherige Tests sind recht positiv mit einigen Macken.
Damit Fische zu finden, das war nie mein Ziel. Viel mehr wollte ich wissen, wo sind die Löcher im Wasser und wie ist die Struktur beschaffen.

Da ist uns an einer Stelle aufgefallen, dass die Fische z.B. alle auf der linken statt der rechten Seite vom Kanal waren. Das war dann schon ein aufschlussreicher Zufallstreffer.

Es kann helfen die Unterwasserstruktur und Unterwasserwelt zu verstehen. Dafür ist es super.


----------



## fischbär (17. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*

Ich habe den Deeper. Gekauft aus mehreren Gründen:

-Vexilar hat schlechte Sensitivität in sehr flachem Wasser
-FishHunter ist bei uns kaum zu bekommen und hat nur hohe Frequenzen und entsprechend enge Sendekegel.
-Deeper hat 2 Frequenzen und gute Bewertungen bei Amazon

Ich würde sagen, dass er exzellent ist, sowohl Bodenbeschaffenheit als auch Fischvorkommen zu untersuchen. Die hohe Frequenz funktioniert auch noch in sehr flachem Wasser (60 cm). Bei uns in der Elbe sieht man da am Buhnenkopf eigentlich immer einen dicken Räuber schwimmen. Köderfisschwärme ebenso. Man sieht wirklich schön, wie Fische auf und abtauchen, bzw. aus und in den Sendekegel schwimmen.
Die größten Nachteile: schwer und groß. Schlecht auszuwerfen und fliegt nicht sonderlich weit, zudem gefährlich beim Aufschlag auf harten Sachen, da er sehr viel kinetische Energie mitbringt die ihn viel anfälliger macht als zB die Smartcastdinger. Außerdem geht es nur bei relativ langsam fließenden Wasser, da er sonst abtaucht und dann die Verbindung abreißt.
Reichweite sind ca. 30 m. Es reicht mir eigentlich immer, aber mehr wäre sicher besser.

Grundsätzlich ist er jetzt nicht so super toll zu gebauchen um Fische wirklich zu finden und dann da zu angeln, aber vor allem wenn man nichts fängt, sieht man eigentlich nie was auf dem Echolot... Es beruhigt also zumindest die Nerven


----------



## Vicky (29. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ne geht nach FischGeruch.... deshalb dürfen auch keine Frauen an Board sein.#d



Oah, das ist gemein :q


----------



## Angler9999 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*

Ja, großes Sorry.
Ein Fischfinder ist ein Echolot. Dieses Gerät zeigt je nach Ausstattung und Preis weniger oder mehr Details im Wasser an. Du kannst damit die Wassertiefe ermitteln und somit Kanten finden. Fisch zu finden ist schon etwas schwieriger. Mit dem Preiswerten Geräten geht das meist nicht. Es reich aber meistens, die Strukturen des Sees kennen zu lernen. Dann erhöht man die Chance auf Fisch.


----------



## phirania (29. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder hilfreich?*



Vicky schrieb:


> Oah, das ist gemein :q



So ist er halt,und wird sich sich auch nimmer ändern..#c


----------

